

Darwin's analysis of the pros and cons of getting married - jgrahamc
http://darwin-online.org.uk/content/frameset?viewtype=text&itemID=CUL-DAR210.8.2&pageseq=1

======
zasz
It ended up being a happy, loving marriage. And he still managed to do a lot
of work, including "On the Origin of Species" after getting married. So much
for not having time!

------
dchest
The best: _better than a dog anyhow_.

